# Tips for new shooters.



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

If this is redundant or in the wrong place please let me know.

I have recently fired the 1000th round of WWB through my XD.
For the first few hundred I was really just having fun, learning my gun, burning some break-in and trying to keep it in the silhouette. Then I moved to local areas on a paper target at 7 yards. Shot a few hundred at plastic bottles from around 20-30 yards. I can now shoot a 6" target at 7-8 yards, and I usually take about 1-2 seconds between shots.
I have happily burned a lot of ammo just getting familiar with my gun and am now wanting to make more of the shots I am taking. I am hoping to get some good fundamental advice from the pros that I can keep in mind at the range.

This picture is not of me but it's a good example of how I shoot. Very similar grip, both eyes open. One exception is that it looks like his right foot is forward, I shoot with my right foot back a little.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you want to improve your practical shooting skill, the best investments you can make are:

1. Professional training. This stuff is hard to learn from pictures and text.
2. A shot timer. Attempting practical shooting without a timer is the same as shooting without a target.
3. Lots of ammo.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

+1 - What Mike Said....

Check Out Silver Creek Conservation Club IPSC, IDPA, Steel Challenge

IDPA is an great place to start....

Lots of matches close by.....


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Clyde! I'll have to check that club out. I would really like to try my hand at some beginning competition. I have been driving up to the free outdoor gun range in the back of the Clark State Forest in Henryville for a few years. It's nice and again it's free but it's a pretty good hike to make regularly.


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*Tips for new shooters*

Aside from obtaining professional handgun training from an accredited gun school....the ONLY way to raise your marksmanship and gun handling skills is to embark on a serious dry practice regimen. Doing either without the other is a total waste of your time. Stay away from any amount of live fire range time, you will only practice your bad habits.! Live fire, at this point, will validate your dry practice progress. All this is based on the assumption that you are serious about your desire to become a well trained and precision handgun shooter.


----------

